# Catfish Loop



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

very few, and not likly to catch on


----------



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

My question is why not?


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

2 reasons really. a) a Catfish is harder to make; it's an endless loop which requires a jig, some bowstring and then you have to serve it and b) it introduces a string angle problem for the knock. Especially on today's short ATA bows, the string can be scarily slanted in the knock at full draw and its bad news if the arrow would happen to fall off at just the wrong time. 

Both of these conditions are more or less fixed by the regular D loop. They're a cinch to make and install and there are much less worries about the string getting somehow pinched out of the knock.

As far as shooting and tuning, tho, there's no additional problem there. We sometimes used to just clamp onto the bowstring under the knock with our jaw release aids back in the old days with no loop at all. And, since the bows were longer, the string angle was livable.....

LS


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

WV Tree Ninja said:


> How many target guys are using Torque less loops now and is the trend starting to catch on?


What trend? These type loops have been around for years, different version, but same thing. I used one late 2005 thru spring of 2006. So right at 10 years ago. I can't remember anyone else using one back then and haven't seen....maybe 2 seen....


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife tried it for a while. The slant of the sting through the nock is awful and scary. The catfish or P loop pinched into the serving at one point and puts a lot of pressure on that one point too... Yes it produced less torque on the string but so does a soft string d loop. She went back to the d loop and never wants a P loop again.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't see any real benefits of using one only drawbacks.
The regular D-loop is easier and faster to make, adjustable, no string angle problem on short ata bows and goes much easier on the center serving.
Plus if due do extrem weather conditions my string twists a bit my d-loop helps to get the peep sight straight.


----------



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, yes back in the day we shot the releases under the knocking point but I guess I should have been clear about the catfish loop being put on like a D-loop string has to be taken off but softer catfish loop and less York on bow string looks like. But the D-loop is king when done right also.


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah having to press the bow to put it on is probably why the endless loop version isn't used much. OTOH, if you want something that's absolutely, positively secure, and you have a little jig to make them, that would definitely be the way to go. As for torque, I actually like a very firm grip on the string, to keep the loop from rotating around on the string. I've had them coil all the way around the string like a snake on my PSE... I use this really stiff, rough D loop material from Winner's Choice (I get it at lancaster) for my D loops to help prevent this. Yes it can torque the string a bit but I just twiddle it as part of my shot routine now so that it's straight back when I hook on.

LS


----------

